# is taping in canada the same as in Alaska???



## romanwall (Jan 3, 2010)

hi i live in Alaska and for what Ive read id be a super pro in Canada, im a 7 year experienced taper, and i do it all i install corner bead, cut the metals,
i know how to use every tool, also the texter its orange pill so were ask to do #5 job, i do smooth wall, and i also send my jobs, i do heights, i perfectly coat arches, everything. ive heard that in canada they dont do corner beads, and that they dont send. anyway im thinking on moving to canada, and i wonder if there is a lot of jobs there and how they do it, and what are the wages there. id appreciate some comments, thank you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Why would it be different?

Some tape by hand, some use automatic tools, some use a mix of both.

I think the difference lies more with what tools MOST tapers prefer. For example, in the areas I've worked so far, not many are keen on using bazookas. Most like using hawk & trowel instead of pan and knife.

Don't do corner beads? What do you mean? In larger areas, there are some that are strictly beadmen, and that's all they do. Still, 99.9% of the tapers know how to install their own bead.

The rest that's different is probably terminology. Tray ceilings are called coffered ceilings. Bed coat is called load coat. Finish coat is called polish coat. Skim coat is used in reference to level 5. ...so on and so on.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

They also know how to spell up there too.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think they let you use stilts though. And they pay in Canadian dollars.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think they let you use stilts though. And they pay in Canadian dollars.


It depends on the province your working in, they do have a ban in some provinces. They are also working on lifting it. As for the dollar it sits at .96 right now. The Tax is the kicker.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

why can't you use stilts?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> why can't you use stilts?


Because your head is never allowed to be higher than that of the King.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

We have a organization called WCB or workers compensation board and when they decide something is unsafe they start the process of putting a ban on things. The stupid thing is it's all about money. Most taper know if you fall off your stilt when you go to the doctor you say "I fell" leaving the word stilt out.The more claims the more chance they get banned. I could go on a long rant about WCB but I'll leave it alone. I will say workers here have to have wcb coverage you pay or contract or builder. Unless you are the owner of the company,Most of us get minimum coverage and then get insurance from a company that would actually pay out if you where ever injured.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

TonyM said:


> Because your head is never allowed to be higher than that of the King.



We'd have do our work on all fours, cuz ours has his head up his azz!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## romanwall (Jan 3, 2010)

TonyM said:


> Because your head is never allowed to be higher than that of the King.


 hehhe nice one!!!


----------



## romanwall (Jan 3, 2010)

well, believe it or not this has been really helpful, and fun, thank you all. and yeah you're right sorry about my spelling. keep posting.!!!!!!


----------

